# Steaming milk



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

I've trawled the forum and searched but I'm not sure I've got the answer.

I'm using a gaggia baby new with a rancilio steam wand.

I think the steam function is not working properly. I make the espresso. Then after turning off the brew button I turn the steam button on. Wait for the light to come on, then I open the steam knob to purge the water, wait for the steam and close again. Then I put the jug underneath and start steaming. Problem is, the steam is very weak, I've done it without milk and I could put my hand underneath so consequently I can't get the milk turning. Now I'm pretty sure it's not blocked - if I use the brew button with the steam button there's a lot of steam initially but this turns to water quite quickly.

Any ideas? To steam I assume I don't use the brew and steam buttons together? I know the boiler is a bit pants but the good steam literally lasts a few seconds before becoming a weak hiss (steam button only) or a stream of hot water (brew and steam buttons).


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

How long is the machine on before pulling the shot and steaming?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Also how much milk are you trying to steam?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Also, when you say you turn the knob to purge the water, how long do you open it for? It only needs to be a turn on then off. Otherwise you'll empty all the steam out.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

The machine was on for around an hour or so.

The amount I was steaming was perhaps 150ml, a small amount.

When I open the knob I close it was soon as the water goes and steam comes out - perhaps 2 seconds or so.

I am wondering if the machine is faulty or I screwed up the wand swap but I don't think I did!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Did it work before you did the wand swap?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

chimpsinties said:


> Did it work before you did the wand swap?


To be honest I didn't use it before the wand swap as I don't take milk and the wife used to warm milk for her lattes in the microwave! Have convinced her the error of her ways but I'm not doing a good job on my side so far!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Try your usual routine but once the steam is up to temperature, just purge wand for a half second then steam your milk.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Do you have a thermometer with which you can check the temperature of the milk while you're steaming?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

bronc said:


> Do you have a thermometer with which you can check the temperature of the milk while you're steaming?


I don't have a thermometer yet, using the hand on base method for now. Need to get buy a temp tag.

But after 20 seconds of starting the steam is very very weak and in those 20 seconds the milk barely gets hot and certainly not textured. Contemplating a return to amazon.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Does not sound right so if Under warranty get it changed


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

It does not sound right i agree,have you had the machine a while and i know this might be a bit obvious but have you descaled it.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Going to open it up next weekend to check the wand fitment. If that looks ok I'll get it exchanged.

As long as I take sensible precautions, should it be ok to open the front up and steam as well? I left the front cover connected but all switched off. I want to see of there is a leak internally when I try to steam.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

I ended up getting a replacement from Amazon, should arrive tomorrow.

The customer service was superb, they offered an exchange or refund with no quibble.

Will report back on the new machine.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am sure you won't have the same issues


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

New machine arrived. Excellent customer service from Amazon.

Set it up with the crappy supplied steam wand - steam looks far better and stays strong for much longer, so I think the old machine WAS faulty.

Will switch it over to the silvia wand at the weekend, time permitting.


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> New machine arrived. Excellent customer service from Amazon.
> 
> Will switch it over to the silvia wand at the weekend, time permitting.


You will have a HUGE improvement in milk texturing. I did my Classic last night and the control is great.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

To be honest I'm getting perfect microfoam by just removing the Panarello attachment. It makes the wand shorter but I have no problem steaming in my 330ml jug.


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

I had similar results by moving the o ring down a notch to effectively block off the air slot that flows air down the panerello and into the milk regardless of wand depth. The only issue was cleaning as it made it difficult to remove the end. I also prefer the single smaller hole on the end of the Silvia wand - it seems to swirl better in my 600ml jug.


----------

